

Aaron Swartz was murdered.  - wilfra
https://medium.com/p/bab931dd7d12

======
duggieawesome
Can't tell if this is serious trolling or a hacked account. Grotesque language
in the original post.

~~~
nether
His twitter has been suspended too.

